# Bison V. Beef?



## LayingWithDogs (Feb 28, 2011)

I am on the never-ending quest to find the perfect dog food for my boss' Aussie/Border Collie mutt whose health problems are very similar to a game of Russian roulette. 

She has several food allergies and *beef* is one of them. 

Upon another morning of Googling and Ctrl+F'ing through lists of ingredients, it occurred to me... is Bison something I should be avoiding?

I have access to all of Okie's allergy reports, and while of course it lists beef, bison isn't even on the list of foods to be tested for. Does anyone know if beef concerns everything in the cow family, or if bison is still free game? (ba dum, ch.) 

Any help, thanks!


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

I do not have the answer to this question, but wonder the same thing! I have a dog with a confirmed beef allergy, too. I have been wondering about Bison. I have been assuming that it is from the same Bovine family and have not let her have Bison. Perhaps I am wrong?


----------



## LayingWithDogs (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah it made me stumble. I'm in no means a meat specialist, but just because they're in the same family does it actually mean they have the same meat? Is a beef allergy caused by the meat itself or what the cow was fed prior to being canned, thus possible yielding different results upon eating a bison that was given a different diet? It's quite interesting. I'm actually surprised more people haven't commented on this thread.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Well considering that an allergy to chicken doesn't translate as also being allergic to turkey, both being poultry, then I would say the same applies to beef and bison. 
So since a "chicken allergy is not equal to all birds" then it can be said that a "beef allergy is not equal to all bovine".
I don't actually know if this is true, but it makes some sort of sense.


----------



## LayingWithDogs (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, I think that kinda makes sense...
But aren't bison and cows more closely related than a turkey and a chicken?
Kinda like.... Bison and Cows are half-siblings while Turkeys and Chickens are distant cousins?

Maybe that's my own mental block...


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

LayingWithDogs said:


> Yeah, I think that kinda makes sense...
> But aren't bison and cows more closely related than a turkey and a chicken?
> Kinda like.... Bison and Cows are half-siblings while Turkeys and Chickens are distant cousins?
> 
> Maybe that's my own mental block...


No idea on that one xD. Would need to do some research/googling on that.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

My allergist told me there can be a connection between beef and bison, so if your dog is allergic to beef, it's best to try to avoid bison. But it's not guaranteed that your dog will react the same way.

I know that's not very helpful, but that's what she told me. I suspect my dog is allergic to beef too.


----------



## dogfoodlover (Mar 13, 2011)

I am pretty sure Bison has MUCH less fat then beef, and fat is very important in a dogs diet.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes they are closely related but it's very possible to be allergic to one and not the other. My boy is SEVERELY allergic to beef and beef parts, breaks out in a horrible red rash and develops severe welts all over his body from anything beef. Yet bison is one of the meats he does FANTASTIC on and he routinely eats Bison and sweet potato dog food and this and fish he does the best on.

So no I would not avoid it unless you know for sure the dog is also allergic to bison. Why throw out more foods than you have to?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

LayingWithDogs said:


> Yeah, I think that kinda makes sense...
> But aren't bison and cows more closely related than a turkey and a chicken?
> Kinda like.... Bison and Cows are half-siblings while Turkeys and Chickens are distant cousins?
> 
> Maybe that's my own mental block...



Yes I would say.I don't really know for sure, But a Bison or Buffalo as we call it, can breed with a cow. I have never heard if a chicken can breed with a turkey. Is that possible? I would say if they can't then they are not as close.


----------

